# Girls Academy (GA) announce Adidas as a key league sponsor



## VegasParent (Dec 3, 2020)

I don't know how big a deal this is but it sounds good.

(December, 3, 2020). Today the Girls Academy (GA) announced adidas as a key league sponsor. adidas is designated as the GA’s Exclusive Apparel, Footwear, and Match Ball sponsor. The GA is a genuine investment in the youth side of the women’s game for adidas. The sponsorship is a massive opportunity for both the GA and adidas in terms of the potential collaborative power in innovation that can be wielded in the women’s game.






						GA + ADIDAS + SOCCER.COM – Adidas preferred retailer and GA partner soccer.com to connect the product to the fans | Girls Academy League
					






					girlsacademyleague.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 3, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> I don't know how big a deal this is but it sounds good.
> 
> (December, 3, 2020). Today the Girls Academy (GA) announced adidas as a key league sponsor. adidas is designated as the GA’s Exclusive Apparel, Footwear, and Match Ball sponsor. The GA is a genuine investment in the youth side of the women’s game for adidas. The sponsorship is a massive opportunity for both the GA and adidas in terms of the potential collaborative power in innovation that can be wielded in the women’s game.
> 
> ...


I don't think it helps the girls in any way. 

On the bright side for Adidas, all the clubs now buy gear from Adidas. As a parent you can pick up some shwag as well with the Adidas logo. Clubs as usual get a cut of all sales.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 3, 2020)

How will it work if a club with teams in the GA is a Nike, Puma, Capelli, etc club. 

Will their GA teams need to wear Adidas kits?

To me -  Unless a company is offsetting a LOT of the player costs (or giving them uniforms for zero cost), this isn't a sponsorship.  It's a marketing arrangement.  Nothing wrong with a marketing arrangement, but lets call it what it is.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 3, 2020)

Ummm. Our barely-used uniforms have some swoosh looking logo on them...


----------



## VegasParent (Dec 3, 2020)

timbuck said:


> How will it work if a club with teams in the GA is a Nike, Puma, Capelli, etc club.
> 
> Will their GA teams need to wear Adidas kits?
> 
> To me -  Unless a company is offsetting a LOT of the player costs (or giving them uniforms for zero cost), this isn't a sponsorship.  It's a marketing arrangement.  Nothing wrong with a marketing arrangement, but lets call it what it is.


We just switched to Capelli this season so I'm hoping it is similar to ECNL where merchandise sold and tents and other equipment  at showcases are Adidas.


----------



## VegasParent (Dec 3, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> We just switched to Capelli this season so I'm hoping it is similar to ECNL where merchandise sold and tents and other equipment  at showcases are Adidas.


 I meant to say ECNL and Nike


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 8, 2020)

DA and ECNL used to be Nike sponsored and Boys ECNL were Adidas already.
What this means is not clubs being sponsored but GA official events - showcases, camps, etc.
Clubs can wear whatever gear they choose - Nike, Cappelli, Puma, etc.


----------

